# Apex dog food



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

The place where I normally get dog food has started carrying this brand. They said it is a local made food. Here is a link to them let me know what you guys think. The price is really decent. http://www.apexpetfoods.com
Please give me your feedback.


----------



## BeingHomest (Dec 28, 2011)

momof3 said:


> The place where I normally get dog food has started carrying this brand. They said it is a local made food. Here is a link to them let me know what you guys think. The price is really decent. http://www.apexpetfoods.com
> Please give me your feedback.


Looks like a nice food. Ask who makes it. I doubt a small company like that has its own facility. You might also try Loyall.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Never heard of Loyall can you provide me with a link. If I had to gamble I would say it is produced in the local Diamond plant. There are a large number of brands that come through that place.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Loyall is pretty crummy. About the same quality as Purina Dog Chow, but more expensive. I don't know how they get away with charging more. http://www.loyallpetfood.com/loyall/en/products/adult-maintenance/index.jsp

Apex looks pretty good. I'd buy it if it were available here.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I really like the idea of supporting a local company. And I kinda thought it looked ok. Maybe not Orijen or some of the ultra premiums but the price is good .99 a pound and the place offers a deal if you buy 12 bags of any size your next bag of the same size is free.


----------



## BeingHonest (Dec 28, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Loyall is pretty crummy. About the same quality as Purina Dog Chow, but more expensive. I don't know how they get away with charging more. http://www.loyallpetfood.com/loyall/en/products/adult-maintenance/index.jsp
> 
> Apex looks pretty good. I'd buy it if it were available here.


Loyall doesn't read well but it performs well. Two of my dogs travelled all summer with the trainer and he feeds Loyall Professional 31/20. They came home looking great. That is what I go by. It is not Annamaet but it is very high quality and $38 for 50lbs for a 31/20 is a steal.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

BeingHonest said:


> It is not Annamaet but it is very high quality and $38 for 50lbs for a 31/20 is a steal.


Or not!
Poultry by-product meal, brewers rice, ground whole wheat, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), wheat flour, corn gluten meal, dried plain beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, whole flaxseed, vegetable oil, dried egg product, extracted hydrolyzed citric acid fermentation presscake dehydrated, menhaden fish meal, bentonite, potassium chloride, salt, sodium hexametaphosphate, propionic acid (for freshness), vitamins: (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals: (zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, zinc amino acid complex, iron amino acid complex, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese amino acid complex, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, sodium selenite), brewers dried yeast, yucca schidigera extract, mixed tocopherols, citric acid, rosemary extract.



momof3 said:


> The place where I normally get dog food has started carrying this brand. They said it is a local made food. Here is a link to them let me know what you guys think. The price is really decent. http://www.apexpetfoods.com
> Please give me your feedback.


Doesn't look bad. Depends on the price.

Not something i would feed but its decent.


----------



## BeingHonest (Dec 28, 2011)

katielou said:


> Or not!
> Poultry by-product meal, brewers rice, ground whole wheat, poultry fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), wheat flour, corn gluten meal, dried plain beet pulp, natural chicken flavor, whole flaxseed, vegetable oil, dried egg product, extracted hydrolyzed citric acid fermentation presscake dehydrated, menhaden fish meal, bentonite, potassium chloride, salt, sodium hexametaphosphate, propionic acid (for freshness), vitamins: (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, niacin supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals: (zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, zinc amino acid complex, iron amino acid complex, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese amino acid complex, ethylenediamine dihydriodide, sodium selenite), brewers dried yeast, yucca schidigera extract, mixed tocopherols, citric acid, rosemary extract.
> 
> 
> ...


Loyall is a good food I doubt your dog needs a food like a 31/20 but it performs well. Chicken & Turkey by-products are actually better sources of amino acids than many "chicken or turkey meals".

Some of the finest show and competition dogs in the country eat Loyall and that is good enough for me.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, all that rice, wheat, and corn must do 'em good, huh?


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

BeingHonest said:


> Loyall is a good food I doubt your dog needs a food like a 31/20 but it performs well. Chicken & Turkey by-products are actually better sources of amino acids than many "chicken or turkey meals".
> 
> Some of the finest show and competition dogs in the country eat Loyall and that is good enough for me.


uh huh.....


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

Well the guy gave me 5lbs worth for FREE and also tossed in about a dozen sample bags of TOTW new puppy formula. Which I thought was pretty cool. I'm gonna give it a try we need to cut our budget for about 4 months and if this food agrees with them I may add it.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

It looks like a good food to me, I'd definitely try it with my boy if I was looking for a new food.


----------



## BeingHonest (Dec 28, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Yeah, all that rice, wheat, and corn must do 'em good, huh?


31/20, doesn't have much carbohydrate only about 22%. Fat has 3 times the calories as protein & carbohydrate. Dog Food 101.



momof3 said:


> Well the guy gave me 5lbs worth for FREE and also tossed in about a dozen sample bags of TOTW new puppy formula. Which I thought was pretty cool. I'm gonna give it a try we need to cut our budget for about 4 months and if this food agrees with them I may add it.


Can you find Victor where you are? That stuff is very reasonable.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

BeingHonest said:


> 31/20, doesn't have much carbohydrate only about 22%. Fat has 3 times the calories as protein & carbohydrate. Dog Food 101.


Another figure I saw said it was 46% carbs. How did you figure it? I don't consider corn gluten a good source of protein anyway. If I'm going to pay that much for a dog food, it had better not be a bag full of wheat. I can't say I trust Cargill all that much anyway.


----------



## BeingHonest (Dec 28, 2011)

You probably saw that on DogFoodAdvisor.com. He counts fiber as a carbohydrate and he used Loyall High Performance in the example which is a 24/20. I was referring to Professional, which is 31/20. You can't look at the weight to figure out how much carb is in a food because fat has many more calories per gram. By calories, most every 30-32/20 will have about 22% calories from carbs. Loyall Professional is about $.70 lb, not expensive. There is not much wheat in that food at all. Ground Whole Wheat is no worse than potatoes.

The order of ingredients is not well understood by many consumers. If someone sees a 25% protein food with three sources of meat they assume it has more protein than a 31% protein food with one protein source. They are incorrect.

I am saying for the money that particular Loyall is a very good diet. I have seen it myself, not just on my two dogs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.loyallpetfood.com/loyall/en/products/high-performance/index.jsp
Crude Protein: 31% MIN 
Crude Fat: 20% MIN 
Crude Fiber: 3% MAX 
Moisture: 9% MAX 
Calcium 1.3 % MIN 
Phosphorus: 0.9% MIN

100-9 water=91
91-20 fat=71
71-31 protein=40
40-2.2 reported minerals there are more present=37.8
37.8-3 fiber= 34.8 most of which ought to be carbs, some will be the mineral content not reported.

Not bad but the food gets a lot of protein from corn gluten meal and contains a tiny amount of menadione for vitamin K which concerns some consumers.
Corn gluten meal analysis in case you didn't realize just how rich in protein it can be.
http://www.labudde.com/Ingredients-C-D.htm#CORN-GLUTEN-MEAL
More than this lamb meal in fact.
http://www.labudde.com/Ingredients-E-O.htm#LAMB-MEAL

Fat contains about 9 calories per gram. Carbs and proteins contain about 5. Soluble fiber is utilized at about 4 calories per gram but isn't often reported separately. Basic food knowledge.

The Apex sure gives a nice nutrition break down unlike the Loyal site.
http://www.apexpetfoods.com/detailed-analysis---chicken-and-rice.html

Corn got a bad rap because it is used in the cheapest of dog foods and now because of the GMO thing but really it is just another carb source. I don't know about the amino acid breakdown when corn gluten meal is used, I know it easily meets AAFCO requirements when used in combination with other protein rich ingredients.


----------

